
Android barcode scanner in 6 lines of Python code - gasull
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/android-barcode-scanner/
======
jawngee
Everytime I see "X in N lines of Y code" I want to choke somebody because it's
a disingenuous metric. I know it sounds like I'm nit picking, but it's really
a giant pet peeve of mine.

That is all.

~~~
DougBTX
Hmm... "Open Source Android Scripting Environment includes Bar Code
recognition API".

------
debt
A typical barcode scan on a g1 takes 4-5 seconds. It would take a long time to
scan a large collection of books. This is a cool proof of concept and a sweet
demonstration of ASE, but it'd be wiser to purchase a $100 barcode scanner for
scanning a large collection of books.

~~~
paulgb
Really? That's embarrassingly slow. Does it do better for QR-codes?

 _It'd be wiser to purchase a $100 barcode scanner for scanning a large
collection of books._

You could also try a CueCat, if you can find one on eBay.

~~~
DTrejo
Under good conditions (plenty of light, not much shaking), it may be faster
that 4-5 seconds.

